# bad rabbit!



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

so I've had my rabbit, Dusty for about 2 months now. I'm not sure if its a boy or girl, I've tried sexing "it", but I cant figure it out..but I just call "it" a her...lol. So I got her from a farm near me, she was born and lived in a barn for her entire live before I got her..she was not quite full grown, but still pretty big when I got her. I think shes pretty much full grown now..other then she might fill out some more. She warmed up to me after about a week and loves to explore and basically be a silly bunny. She seems very happy and binkies around all the time (in rat terms, think popcorning). Well about a month ago I got a job, so she doesnt get out QUITE as much as she did when I got her..she gets out at least 5 days a week for at least an hour or more at night. She has lots of toys and she has my undivided attention when she's out. I tickle her and play peek a boo with her...she runs around here like an idiot having a good time. But about every other time (sometimes more) when she is out, she will jump up on my bed and pee on it, or hop up to my pillows and pee on them. A few days ago she was out and jumped up on my bed and crawled up on me and pooped on me! This is all new behavior in the last 3 weeks or so. Shes eating normally, she gets both pellet food and Timothy Hay daily, along with fresh water of course...and she doesn't act sick in any way. My guess is she is doing it out of spite because shes not getting out EVERY day like she used to. Is there a way to curb this behavior? I never hit her, but I will nudge her to the edge of the bed to jump down when she looks like she's going to pee. But I dont always catch her in time. There have been times she has hopped right over in front of me..looked right at me, and peed. Then she jumps off the bed and starts running around and playing and hopping around. I swear she thinks its funny...But I definatley want to curb this bad behavior asap, I hate changing my bed every 2 or 3 days cause bunny uses it as her toilet. Also, she never pees or poops on the floor..only on my bed...which is why I think its out of spite, cause she knows thats my *space*. Anywho, any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds like a female. You can easily tell males apart at a couple months of age. Their "parts" are quite large. 

My rabbit use to pee on the bed. That was until he was fully litter box trained. Is Dusty litter boxed trained? If not, that should probably help. Just always encourage her to use the litter box, and reward her when you see her using it. If she makes an accident outside the box, and you catch her in the act, place her immediately in the litter box. It only took Roscoe about 2 weeks to be fully litter box trained. I highly recommend it! He doesn't need to be locked up anymore, so he is free ranged in the rabbit proof room.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Aside from the litter box training, I have heard spaying/neutering can help stop this behavior as well, since it may be marking behavior.


----------

